# Neues Programm "Browserwahl" = Trojaner?



## karl123 (7. März 2010)

Hallo allerseits,

(ich nutze Windows XP)
seit heute habe ich ein neues Icon auf meinem Desktop "Browserwahl". Die Anwendung ist Windows\system32\browserchoice.exe /launch.
Version: 6.1.7600.16526 (win7_gdr.100210-1504)
Firma: Microsoft Corporation

Ich weiß nicht, welchen Sinn das Programm hat. Ich traue der Sache nicht und frage hier: Kennt jemand das? Ist das wirklich von Microsoft?
Oder habe ich mir da etwas gefangen?

Karl


----------



## Maik (7. März 2010)

Hi,

also weiß dein Virenscanner dazu nichts?

Aber  

browserchoice.exe

mfg Maik


----------



## karl123 (7. März 2010)

Danke!
Googlen hilft.

Es ist tatsächlich ein legales Programm von Microsoft. Es gilt in der EU und ist wahrscheinlich eine Reaktion bezüglich eines Rechtsstreits.


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. März 2010)

Moin Karl,

vielleicht empfiehlt es sich, nicht ungeprüft alle Updates anzunehmen, die da per WindowsUpdate hereinkommen.
Dann wärest du nämlich letzte Woche gefragt worden, ob du das installieren möchtest und hättest gewusst, was es ist


----------



## karl123 (7. März 2010)

Ja - Asche auf mein Haupt.:-(

Ich habe halt einer Firma wie Microsoft blind vertraut; nach dem Motto: "Was von dort kommt, muss ja gut sein".
Ich will aber jetzt keine Diskussion zu Microsoft auslösen...


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. März 2010)

Jo, ich wollte auch keine Disskussion auslösen, ich hab da auch nicht generell Misstrauen. 
Man kann aber ruhig mal einem geschenkten Gaul ins Maul schauen


----------



## Dr Dau (7. März 2010)

Hallo!



karl123 hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe halt einer Firma wie Microsoft blind vertraut.....


Sollte man lieber nicht machen.
Ein Beispiel aus der Vergangenheit (lang lang ist es her ):
Ich musst mal für Windows 95 die "Winsock2" updaten um Apache nutzen zu können.
Ich bin also auf die MS-Downloadseite gegangen und habe dort das Update für Windows 95 ausgewählt und runtergeladen.
Nach dem ich es installiert hatte, musste ich einen Neustart machen.
Tja, und von da an ging nichts mehr (Windows liess sich nicht mehr starten).
Zum glück hatte Windows 95 aber noch ein vollwertiges DOS, so konnte ich das Problem wieder beheben.
Anschliessend das Update nochmal installiert..... Ergebnis wie zuvor.
Problem wieder behoben und die Datei nochmal runtergeladen (könnte ja sein dass sie beim Download beschädigt wurde).
Wieder installiert..... nichts ging mehr.
Nach langem hin und her habe ich dann herausgefunden dass MS die Datei falsch verlinkt hatte und mir somit die Datei für NT4 untergejubelt hat.
Heute, wo MS sich noch mehr Mühe gibt die Herkunft der Dateien zu verstecken, ist es kaum noch möglich solchen Problemen auf die Schliche zu kommen.

Zum automatischen Update:
Ich habe diese Funktion noch nie benutzt.
Es ist ja allgemein bekannt dass ein Sicherheitsupdate nicht selten neue Sicherheitslöcher mit sich zieht.
Sorry, aber dann kann ich auf Updates auch gleich ganz verzichten.
Dann brauche ich jedenfalls auch keine Angst zu haben dass mein System nach dem Update nicht mehr läuft. 

Wenn Updates, dann also nur solche die mir auch einen wirklichen Nutzen bringen.
Und die werden dann manuell und einzeln installiert.
Nach jedem einzelnen Update wird ein Reboot durchgeführt.
Wenn dann irgendwas nicht hinhaut, weiss ich jedenfalls an welchem Update es liegt. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Maik (7. März 2010)

Kein Trojaner, kein Virus, kein Schadprogramm, und auch kein Sicherheitsleck im System ...  da antworte ich doch drauf: "Schiebe!" 

mfg Maik


----------



## skdi (8. März 2010)

Ich habe auch diese Verknüpfung drauf und nun? - Auch ist mein Rechner sehr langsam könnte es daran liegen? Wäre nett wenn jemand antwortet


----------



## Maik (8. März 2010)

skdi hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe auch diese Verknüpfung drauf und nun? - Auch ist mein Rechner sehr langsam könnte es daran liegen? Wäre nett wenn jemand antwortet


Wie, und nun? 

War das System vor dem Update deutlich schneller?

Es steht dir frei, das Update wieder rückgängig zu machen.

mfg Maik


----------



## Flexerl (8. März 2010)

In diesem speziellen Ausnahmefall eben nicht! Das Update lässt sich nicht wieder entfernen, steht auch explizit in der zugehörigen Beschreibung.


----------



## Sven Mintel (8. März 2010)

idR. wird beim Update ein Systemwiederherstellungspunkt erstellt....wie wärs damit 

Im Übrigen kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass dieses Update irgendwie den Rechner langsam macht...im Grunde genommen ist es nur ein Shortcut zu einer Webseite, mehr nicht.


----------

